# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصوم فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به" [رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه]

## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 كنت أطالع في النت  فيما يتعلق بالوم وقد لفت انتباهي هذا السؤال وكما هي العادة أبيت إلا نقله كي تعم الفائدة على الجميع سائلة المولى القدير أن ينفعنا بما نتعلم وأن يرحمنا  به يوم لا ينفع مال أو بنون   ولا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم الذي أحاج وأترككم مع السؤال وقد كان على النحو التالي :


  في الحديث القدسي: "كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصوم فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به" [رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه]. أريد شرحًا لهذا الحديث‏.‏ لماذا خص الصوم بهذا التخصيص؟

الاجابة :

هذا حديث عظيم وثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرويه عن ربه عز وجل أنه قال: "كل عمل ابن آدم له إلا الصوم فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به" [رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه‏]. فهذا الحديث فيه فضيلة الصيام ومزيته من بين سائر الأعمال، وأن الله اختصه لنفسه من بين أعمال العبد. 
وقد أجاب أهل العلم عن قوله: "‏الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به‏" [رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه]. بعدة أجوبة منهم من قال: أن معنى قوله تعالى: "الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به" [رواه الإمام البخاري في صحيحه]. إن أعمال ابن آدم قد يجري فيها القصاص بينه وبين المظلومين، فالمظلومين يقتصون منه يوم القيامة بأخذ شيء من أعماله وحسناته كما في الحديث أن الرجل يأتي يوم القيامة بأعمال صالحة أمثال الجبال ويأتي وقد شتم هذا وضرب هذا أو أكل مال هذا فيؤخذ لهذا من حسناته ولهذا من حسناته حتى إذا فنيت حسناته ولم يبق شيء فإنه يؤخذ من سيئات المظلومين وتطرح عليه ويطرح في النار إلا الصيام فإنه لا يؤخذ للغرماء يوم القيامة وإنما يدخره الله عز وجل للعامل يجزيه به ويدل على هذا قوله: "كل عمل ابن آدم له كفارة إلا الصوم فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به" أي أن أعمال بني آدم يجري فيها القصاص ويأخذها الغرماء يوم القيامة إذا كان ظلمهم إلا الصيام فإن الله يحفظه ولا يتسلط عليه الغرماء ويكون لصاحبه عند الله عز وجل.
وقيل أن معنى قوله تعالى: "الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به" أن الصوم عمل باطني لا يعلمه إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى فهو نية قلبية بخلاف سائر الأعمال فإنها تظهر ويراها الناس أما الصيام فإنه عمل سري بين العبد وبين ربه عز وجل ولهذا يقول: "الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به إنه ترك شهوته وطعامه وشرابه من أجلي"، وكونه ترك شهوته وطعامه من أجل الله هذا عمل باطني ونية خفية لا يعلمها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى بخلاف الصدقة مثلاً والصلاة والحج والأعمال الظاهرة هذه يراها الناس، أما الصيام فلا يراه أحد لأنه ليس معنى الصيام ترك الطعام والشراب فقط أو ترك المفطرات لكن مع ذلك لابد أن يكون خالصًا لله عز وجل وهذا لا يعلمه إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى.
ويكون قوله: "إنه ترك‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏ إلى آخره" تفسيرًا لقوله: "الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به". 
ومن العلماء من يقول أن معنى قوله تعالى: "الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به" أن الصوم لا يدخله شرك بخلاف سائر الأعمال فإن المشركين يقدمونها لمعبوداتهم كالذبح والنذر وغير ذلك من أنواع العبادة وكذلك الدعاء والخوف والرجاء فإن كثيرًا من المشركين يتقربون إلى الأصنام ومعبوداتهم بهذه الأشياء بخلاف الصوم فما ذكر أن المشركين كانوا يصومون لأوثانهم ولمعبوداتهم فالصوم إنما هو خاص لله عز وجل فعلى هذا يكون معنى قوله: "الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به" أنه لا يدخله شرك لأنه لم يكن المشركون يتقربون به إلى أوثانهم وإنما يتقرب بالصوم إلى الله عز وجل.

                                          المفتي الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

بارك الله فيكِ أخيتي ورفع قدرك.... على هذه الفائدة الطيبة ..... 
*يتوب الله تعالى على ما من ندم بـ تقصيره ((في حقوقه جل وعلا )) أما حقوق العباد فتُرّدُّ !!
فاللهم إنكَ عفوٌ تحبُّ العفو فاعفُ عنــا ...

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وإياكم  غاليتي طويلبة علم حنبلية   وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحسن الله إليك وجزى الشيخ خير الجزاء, نقل طيب, نفع الله به.

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وإياك حبيبتي التوحيد وبارك الله فيك غاليتي

----------


## إشراقة فجر

أحسنت النقل عزيزتي لاحرمت الأجر وتقبل الله من جميع المسلمين الصيام وسائر الأعمــــــــــ  ـال 
اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ  مين

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى اختي الفاضلة الراجية 

نقل طيب بوركت  وجزى الله شيخنا الفاضل خير الجزاء

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 غاليتي إشراقة فجر حياك الله  مرحبا بعودتك غاليتي ... 

وأسأل الله أن يعجل في إشراقة فجر أمتي فقد طال ليلها وطال سباتها

غاليتي طويلبة مغربية حياك المولى ... 
 و إياكِ غاليتي ... واللهم آميييييييين

وجزاكما الخير كله على تعليقكما ومروركما الطيب وبارك الله فيكما

----------

